# Tear staining product question/concern



## Dipsey (Jan 25, 2012)

I've been using Angel Eyes for my little furbaby and it's been working really well along with making sure I keep the hair around her eyes trimmed short. 
I just mix a little of the product in some plain yogurt every morning for her and she eats it right up. 
I'm almost 1/2 way thru my first bottle and so far I'm really happy with the results. 
I've heard both good and bad about it. I'm a groomer and one of the girls I work with told me it contains antibiotics and that I shouldn't give it to my little girl. But then I've also been told that the dosage of the antibiotics is so low that it's not harmful for her to continue to take it.
I was just wondering if anyone out there had an opinion on the product and if it was safe to continue to give it to her?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi, I saw that she is only about 4 months. It is my understanding that it is best not to treat the tear staining until after the baby is finished with teething. Around a 1 year old. Hopefully someone else will add more details about this for you. She is totally adorable btw


----------



## Dipsey (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll have to do some checking on that. The bottle shows that pups even 3 months of age can take it. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The problem is you are feeding your baby an antibiotic mixed with fiber and liver (I believe) long term. Staining is natural with teething and your baby is in the middle of it all. I would discontinue and see if the staining stops after teething. Keep the hair out of her eyes too. That is often an antagonist.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I used it on Spookie with the vets ok. One bottle cleared her up, stains haven't returned.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

There are so many reasons for tear staining, some quite unavoidable but normal. For a teething puppy it is normal. I have looked into Angel Eyes and decided not to use it. First off because I don't approve of frequent use of antibiotics and also because it just seems like a totally unnecessary expense. With an adult dog you need to get to the root of the problem, not just medicate it...with puppies it will resolve itself. 
This is an on going debate and there is no absolute wrong or right answer, just what works best for you. I just think that if there ever is a conclusive answer it will be that it is harmful in long term use.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

:goodpost:


Sylie said:


> There are so many reasons for tear staining, some quite unavoidable but normal. For a teething puppy it is normal. I have looked into Angel Eyes and decided not to use it. First off because I don't approve of frequent use of antibiotics and also because it just seems like a totally unnecessary expense. With an adult dog you need to get to the root of the problem, not just medicate it...with puppies it will resolve itself.
> This is an on going debate and there is no absolute wrong or right answer, just what works best for you. I just think that if there ever is a conclusive answer it will be that it is harmful in long term use.


----------



## Sannor2003 (May 28, 2005)

Really should have your Maltese checked out by your vet. Your Maltese could have a medical eye problem, ear problem, teeth and gum problems. As a groomer these are the first things I check my Clients for. I also talk to them about food, cleaning the eye area, and what Vitamins they are using too!! NuVet is also wonderful for a clean and healthy alternative to tylan and angle eyes. It is all natural!


----------



## Sannor2003 (May 28, 2005)

More and more show and pet people are finding this is the ticket for their Maltese. I haven't seen a Maltese that didn't like the taste and looked at 1/4 to 1/2 tab a day as a treat!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Long-term antibiotic use, even in small doses, can lead to bacteria being resistant to not only that drug, but to other drugs in that class of antibiotics. Giving antibiotics in an unknown dosage (such as Angel Eyes) is, IMO, just not a good idea. I want to know that I'm dosing my dog properly. 
If there is an infection as the main cause for tear staining, a 10-14 day course of properly dosed antibiotics should take care of it.


----------



## Jo C (Jan 23, 2012)

*Angel Eyes For Tear Stains*

I too have heard that using Angel Eyes long term is not good for your dog because it is a low dose antibiotic. I tried angel eyes for my Nikki and it did not work. I now use Eye Envy which is fantastic. It's a liquid that you put on a piece of paper towel and wipe the fur with the tear stains. Then there is a powder that you put on the fur which soaks up the tear stains. In the beginning I used it twice a day. After a few days the tear stains were gone. I now use it once a day (or more if needed). Her breeder told me to also rinse her eyes once a day with Bausch & Lomb Eye Wash.

Go to eyeenvy.com for more info.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You really need to find the source of the tearing rather than treat the yeast stains after the fact. Usually, if it isn't teething it is due to food alllergies or blocked tearducts. Once the tearing is stopped the bacteria diminishes and the stains fade or grow off.


----------



## Sir Scrappy Doo's Mom (Jan 26, 2012)

*Natural Tear Stain Remover*



Dipsey said:


> I've been using Angel Eyes for my little furbaby and it's been working really well along with making sure I keep the hair around her eyes trimmed short.
> I just mix a little of the product in some plain yogurt every morning for her and she eats it right up.
> I'm almost 1/2 way thru my first bottle and so far I'm really happy with the results.
> I've heard both good and bad about it. I'm a groomer and one of the girls I work with told me it contains antibiotics and that I shouldn't give it to my little girl. But then I've also been told that the dosage of the antibiotics is so low that it's not harmful for her to continue to take it.
> I was just wondering if anyone out there had an opinion on the product and if it was safe to continue to give it to her?


Someone told me to try purified water in clear glass bowls. I have used this on my maltese & my 2yrs old maltese/bichon & it worked on both! All tear stains are gone! I use the water from my fridge. Cheap fix & totally safe for my pups.


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

*Help me!!!*

My Murphy is 6 years old and the tear staining is getting worse not better. I wash his face and keep it dry. I tried Angel Eyes about 3 bottles worth and it did nothing.
I switched his food so there are no dyes, no beets, no wheat, no corn. I bought a filter for my water so all of his water is filtered.
I took him to the vet and I've done eye drops on him for a week and I'm suppose to check him in two weeks and if it looks better I'm suppose to repeat it for another week. I may repeat it just to be sure that I'm not missing something.
His hair is out of his eyes, he gets groomed every two weeks and the tear staining continues.
NOW what do I do???? Any suggestions would be appreciated. I remember someone talking about using a denture cleaning paste to bleach out the tear staining. But can't remember the recipe and don't want to take a chance of making it too strong.
Any help anyone can give me would be appreciated!!


----------



## cinders (Dec 7, 2005)

why clear glass bowls???


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Now you get a referral to a veterinary ophthalmologist to rule out a physical cause to the staining. 
If that checks out clear, then I would do 2 weeks of Tetracycline.


----------

